# Source For Bp Handwheel For Fine Quill Movement



## AxeMaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi,

I know quite a few of you have stated that you rarely use, if at all, the 5" handwheel for the fine quill Z adjustment.  However if you want to get one to use or just to complete a rebuild take a look at this one I found on Amazon.com.  For $6.87 you get an aluminum two spoke handwheel drilled to 3/8".  So just drill it to 1/2" bore and drill and tap for the handle and you've got a nice wheel on the cheap.  

An all steel revolving handle can be had on eBay here.  The thread is 3/8"- 16 and the length= 4".

I bought five of them and they are really nice and heavy, not mention $5.00 each +shipping.  My order of 5 of them plus $6.50 shipping so they ended up being $6.30 each.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 15, 2016)

If you would have asked nicely on this forum you probably could have received several genuine BP handles for the cost of shipping.  Most users take them off and leave them off...


----------



## Reeltor (Sep 15, 2016)

Both the handwheel and handle are a lot cheaper than McMaster Carr.   McMaster has anything you would want; just a bit pricey for me.


----------



## talvare (Sep 16, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know quite a few of you have stated that you rarely use, if at all, the 5" handwheel for the fine quill Z adjustment.  However if you want to get one to use or just to complete a rebuild take a look at this one I found on Amazon.com.  For $6.87 you get an aluminum two spoke handwheel drilled to 3/8".  So just drill it to 1/2" bore and drill and tap for the handle and you've got a nice wheel on the cheap.
> 
> ...



But Dean, you missed out on the opportunity to spend a little more money and a whole lot more time making your own from scratch . I made this one from a piece of scrap plate I had. Took a few hours, but it was fun.




Ted


----------



## AxeMaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Reeltor said:


> Both the handwheel and handle are a lot cheaper than McMaster Carr.   McMaster has anything you would want; just a bit pricey for me.



I have an account with McMaster-Carr.  Yes they can be pricey, but sometimes they are the only ones that have certain things.  I bought 5 of those handles and they are indeed nice.


----------



## AxeMaker (Sep 21, 2016)

talvare said:


> But Dean, you missed out on the opportunity to spend a little more money and a whole lot more time making your own from scratch . I made this one from a piece of scrap plate I had. Took a few hours, but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 136060
> 
> ...



Very Nice !

Yeah... one thing I dont have is time right now.  I have too many projects going on and with the way my back hurts I have to pick my battles so to speak.  LOL


----------



## AxeMaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> If you would have asked nicely on this forum you probably could have received several genuine BP handles for the cost of shipping.  Most users take them off and leave them off...



Hi Bob,

Yes I probably could, but I feel that if I have the means to buy one, I will let the freebies go to someone that really needs it.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 21, 2016)

The Amazon link is now showing $24.33---you got a deal!!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 21, 2016)

old singer sewing machines have nice ones


----------



## AxeMaker (Sep 22, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> The Amazon link is now showing $24.33---you got a deal!!



But it is still half of what people are charging for "Bridgeport" handwheels


----------



## jer (Oct 3, 2016)

I would like to have one every once and a while for my Supermax, the Singer sounds good too.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Can anyone provide the measurement (edge to edge) from the 1/2" bore to the pin, and the diameter of the pin?


----------



## talvare (Nov 8, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> Can anyone provide the measurement (edge to edge) from the 1/2" bore to the pin, and the diameter of the pin?



Mine measures 0.5235 center of bore to center of pin. Pin is .125 diameter.

Ted


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 8, 2016)

talvare said:


> Mine measures 0.5235 center of bore to center of pin. Pin is .125 diameter.
> 
> Ted




Thank you Ted !


----------

